# 1911 Predictions of What Life Will Be Like in 100 Years



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/burnred/predictions-of-what-2011-would-be-like-in-a-1911-n-281t

Read the section that starts with "There will be no wild animals..."


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 18, 2012)

I wish the "no mosquitos or flies" was true.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 18, 2012)

KellyHM said:
			
		

> I wish the "no mosquitos or flies" was true.


Amen to that! Also wish that the statement about no rats or mice was true as well.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 18, 2012)

I LOVED this article...is it real or a phony?  They were startlingly accurate on many things.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 18, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I LOVED this article...is it real or a phony?  They were startlingly accurate on many things.


From what I researched, it's a real article. You can google this article and get some good commentaries on it.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 20, 2012)

Heck, I'm still waiting on the "just around the corner and in everyone's garage" predictions from the 50's regarding flyin cars--I want my flyin car dangit!! 

(And of course that "electricity that's just too cheap to even meter" prediction from the 60s.....)


----------

